# Chris Miller



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I found this on Facebook today. My deepest condolences to Nicole and the girls.

For those who didn't know Chris, he was the Person responsible for starting this website. 
RIP my friend.

It is with a heavy, saddened, crushed heart that I write this post. Yesterday the world lost the most wonderful, caring, smart, kind, loving, innovative man I have ever had the pleasure to know. My bestest friend in the whole world, the most loving husband and the greatest father a woman could ask for. Chris took his own life early yesterday morning. After a long battle with many inner demons, then add in some more recent events he finally caved, and gave into those demons. There truly are no words for any of this.

No one truly knows what is going on with others - some have a great ability to hide everything. Some have the ability to make it look like they have shrugged off the things people have done to them, to pretend that what people say doesn't bother them. But they don't, no one truly does. Some take it and internalize it - throughout their entire life. Looks good on the outside, but on the inside - it's pain, so much pain it's unbearable. So much pain that at some point they believe death is the only way they will ever find peace and comfort for themselves.

So I advise you to choose your words and actions towards others carefully when you talk and interact with them. Don't let a tragic thing like this happen and then you have to live with those words and actions the rest of your life. It is not worth it.

I have to also put this out there or it will eat at me - I am so very saddened by the way most of you found out, that is not how it supposed to be. The gossip game is strong in life these days. And unfortunately some had to find out the wrong way, especially members of our families. I pray, that should any of you ever find yourself in this situation again, don't post, and if you MUST don't mention the person by name & "tag" them - they may have family that hasn't heard yet! So please take this as a lesson learned.

I appreciate all of the kind words everyone has sent and all the offers for help. I may, in time, take you up on those.

Love to all,
Nicole


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So, sad to hear. Gonna miss you Chris, rest in peace.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yes, very sad news. A great predator hunter, and a gracious man. He will truly be missed.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right now--- I don't know what to say--- Chris was my friend.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Rip Chris


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I am truly shocked and deeply saddened to hear this news. RIP Chris


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow is all I can say, RIP.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we will all miss our friend deeply and his funny stories but my heart goes out to Nicole and the girls


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So sad to hear.

I recall how he wanted so much to get away from it all by living off the grid and admired him for his courage to do so.

I hope and pray that his loving family will carry on and will find the peace he so much desired.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear. RIP Chris


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my condolences to his family.

never had the pleasure of meeting him, but I am glad he started the site


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That is sad news. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Just Don't Know What to Say Guys! Even Though I have expressed my Condolences to Nicole and the Girls In Private. I Considered Chris a friend, I Mostly Kept up with him on facebook and we spoke often, I fully intended on a visit when I could but I didn't make it. I followed along on the family's adventures and watched his Girls Grow up, My Heart Bleeds for them i have done a lot of searching in my own heart and mind and wondered if there was Any Way I Could have Helped Prevent this from happening!

Please If You are Having Problems Coping PLEASE Seek Professional Help!!

If I can be of any help Please Let me Know I will Do What I Can to Help!

Thoughts and Prayers for The Girls and Nicole!

Go Rest High On That Mountain Chris!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just spoke to Nicole (Chris' wife), she wants too express her thanks to the PT family for their kind words of sympathy to the family. I asked her to let me know about any services.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Chris was the first person to message me and start a conversation welcoming me to this forum. I did not know him personally. What I do know is that he was kind and respectful and made me feel like I was part of the forum even though I had just joined.

We may have lost Chris in this life, but heaven has gained an angel.

My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

There is not Life insurance to help Nicole with the funeral and a Go fund me page has been set up, https://www.gofundme.com/miller-girls-support, Please support if You Can.

I have not as My computer network here at work won't allow me to get on the site but i will asap

God Bless You Guys!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish I had known him and his family. Thank-you Don,

Nicole, I am a stranger I know but if there is anything I can do...well like others I am here for you and the girls. God bless you all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is sad. I did not know Chris well but he struck me as a fella who was genuine. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rest In Peace Chris----Condolences to your Wife Nicole and Girls--Remember all the Happy Times Nicole --God Bless you the Girls and Family--Your in Our Prayers--------------skip & sharon*


----------

